# Perfect this sweet shimmery look? *pic-heavy with examples!*



## Azuresyren (Aug 10, 2007)

Alberta Ferretti Spring '07 show was wow.. _so _pretty.. they used MAC paint pot in Rubenesque on inner corners of the models eyes, violet pigment to wing out; then a dolly pink blush high on the cheeks and temples; and natural powdery lips. 






























​


This is my feeble attempt:








​The powdery lips really didn't work for me, so I ended up glossing things up.

I'd love to see anyone else copy this look! I looooove it.

xxXxx.


----------



## C1NDY (Aug 10, 2007)

wow, you look GORGEOUS!


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 11, 2007)

^ what she said!


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 11, 2007)

Very pretty!


----------



## frocher (Aug 11, 2007)

Very pretty, it's reminds me of a snow queen look.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Aug 11, 2007)

Girl, I thought you were one of the models until I read the post.  The look is so innocent and pure.  I love it and you look marvelous.  Bravo!


----------



## Azuresyren (Aug 19, 2007)

Wow thankee so much girlies. x. 
I thought it looked like a kind of Snow Queen look also!


----------



## shimmersweetie (Aug 19, 2007)

You look GORGEOUS...even better than the models, in my opinion! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What lip color are you wearing? It's perfect!


----------



## kswiss22 (Aug 20, 2007)

Very nice look!


----------



## j_absinthe (Aug 20, 2007)

Very doll-like on you. Good stuff, reminds me of Lily Cole almost.


----------



## Azuresyren (Aug 22, 2007)

Wow thank you Specktra gods for making this a sticky thread! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't wait to see more girlies have a go with this.. I loves it so much.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmersweetie* 

 
_You look GORGEOUS...even better than the models, in my opinion! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What lip color are you wearing? It's perfect!_

 
Eeeemm.... I got that from Superdrug, and it's branded 'BeautyUK' and called Plump & Pout Gloss... it doesn't say which colour it is, but it's the toffee-ish one! The rest I saw were pinks. 

xXx!


----------



## n_c (Aug 22, 2007)

U did a great job


----------



## natasha (Aug 24, 2007)

its ok hun it didnt work...at least u look gorgeous...


----------



## Love2shop (Oct 12, 2007)

looks good!


----------



## ayoungie (Dec 10, 2007)

it looks good to me!  good job


----------



## MAC_Newbie (Dec 10, 2007)

Great job, me likey!


----------



## fingie (Dec 11, 2007)

You are gorgeous!


----------



## mollythedolly (Dec 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Azuresyren* 

 
_Alberta Ferretti Spring '07 show was wow.. so pretty.. they used MAC paint pot in Rubenesque on inner corners of the models eyes, violet pigment to wing out; then a dolly pink blush high on the cheeks and temples; and natural powdery lips.

This is my feeble attempt:





​ 


The powdery lips really didn't work for me, so I ended up glossing things up.

I'd love to see anyone else copy this look! I looooove it.

xxXxx. _

 
That's really pretty! Your eyes... wow...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 do you wear color contacts or something? If so, what kind?


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 2, 2008)

thats sooo beautiful! but why are all the models white? my boyfriend pointed that out... he says hi!


----------



## na_pink (Jan 13, 2008)

i think it is very pretty


----------



## DeSerT*RoSe (Jan 18, 2008)

it very pretty but i would suggest you keeping the lips in a neutral non glossy colour ;>


----------



## nuni1983 (Apr 23, 2008)

i love this sweet soft shimmery look


----------

